# Textfeldinhalt markieren?



## EOB (5. Dez 2006)

hi, wie kann ich automatisch den inhalt eines textfeldes (input type=text) markieren?

danke


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2006)

Automatisch bei was? Sowas?


```
<INPUT onfocus="this.select();" type="text"  name="markieren"></INPUT>
```


----------



## EOB (6. Dez 2006)

ja genau ...hatte es aber schon gefunden. danke nochmal


----------

